# Tecumseh 12 HP (OHSK120 - 222021e)



## HTMc (Dec 29, 2013)

I am new at forum participation. Please tolerate with me as I attempt to gather information.

I changed the oil in my snow blower and did not refill with enough oil. As as result, after starting with about 10 minutes of run time, the connecting rod broke. The lucky part is that the break (just at the end near the crank shaft) did no other internal motor damage. I purchased a complete new engine; however, I am attempting a rebuild of the old engine.

(1) Question: Does anyone know where I might find a (free) repair manual?
I have the motor apart. There was very little debris (?sp) on the crank shaft. Therefore, I cleaned it with emery paper. I realize that this is a poor second to having the shaft turned or buying a new shaft. I have the new connecting rod.
(2) Question: Can anyone identify the small item discussed below and shown in the attached picture?
The Tecumseh connecting rod parts box included a small unknown part. It may be a gauge of some type. I am attempting to add a picture. Does anyone know the function of this small item?
(3) Question: Can anyone tell me any requirements/positioning (if any) for putting the motor's counter balance weight back into place?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk HTMc. That piece in your picture is called an "oil dipper" and is used on horizontal shaft engines such as yours. Some are molded into the lower cap and others are add on. It would be a good idea to wash the crankshaft journal with Muriatic acid to remove any built up aluminum and buff with fine emery cloth before installing the new rod. This should be done in a ventilated area with eye protection and rubber gloves for safety. Rinse the area with water and oil heavily afterwords.

Here are links to the parts and service manual for your motor. The manual covers both horizontal and vertical shaft engines. Piston assembly is on pages 70-71, torque specs are on pages 86-87. Correct torque on all fasteners is CRITICAL to long engine life. Just being tight is not good enough. I hope this helps with your overhaul.

Parts List-
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=OHSK120-222021E&dn=EOHM12011222021E-EN
Service Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf

Oil Dipper Location-


----------



## HTMc (Dec 29, 2013)

*oil dipper and ohsk120 internal parts clearance*

See the two pictures of the new connecting rod installed with the oil dipper in two different installation mode. Based on your earlier response, I believe that the oil dipper should "point to the right" to scoop oil on the counter clockwise rotation of the shaft/ However, there is no enough clearance over a baffle.

What am I doing wrong?


----------

